
Pinboard at the Stanford Internet Observatory - sbuccini
https://idlewords.com/talks/hk_stanford.html
======
1_player
There is no mention of Pinboard, title should be: "Observations on Technology
Use in Hong Kong Protests".

As always, great summary of what's been happening in HK for someone that
hasn't been following the news.

Off topic aside, the article notes that HK citizens have a hard time picking
up Twitter to share what's been going on with the rest of the world. I feel
the same way, there is too much unspoken convention on how to use Twitter and
at this point I'm too afraid to ask.

~~~
sbuccini
Ah, I forgot his HN handle is idlewords and not pinboard.

------
domdib
An excellent summary of a highly complex situation.

